# Heavily Padded MMA gloves



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I didn't find it in a search.

I'm looking for gloves we can use that have a little more padding than the competition gloves.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there

I used to have a couple of pairs of Ronin gloves that I fought with in the late 90's. They are very big in the pad department so striking harder in training is possible, but the grappling suffers when it comes to tight movements like pulling your arm through when in guard, trying to apply a triangle for example. If I find them, I'll PM you and upload a photo. They are of no use to me anymore


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 8, 2009)

The gloves your are looking for are called training gloves. There are different variations to these type of glove. Best place is www.combatsports.com


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 9, 2009)

I like Combat Sports' stuff. It's basically the same as the name-brand gear. I have a pair of American Standup training gloves that are pretty cool, but if I paid full price for them, they would have been ridiculously expensive. Ringside is a day shipping to STL, and they sell Combat Sports gloves; so does a local retailer. Those will be my next glove.

I have a pair of Combat Sports grappling shin guards that are really comfortable and protect nicely. Give them a try, if only for the price, which is probably cheaper than what you'll see in other brands.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 9, 2009)

Ringside and Combat Sport are owned by the same group. That why you see Ringside gear in Combat Sport magazines. Ringside covers more of the boxing side while Combat Sport is more of the MMA and Kickboxing gear.


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 27, 2009)

Apologies for the delay, Jeff. I've searched high and low for the gloves but cannot find them. Last time I used them was about 9 years ago and they went up into the loft with other padding. I know I sold the shin pads, but I'm sure I didn't sell the gloves. I will ask around and see if I leant them out. I do that sometimes, and then lose track of who's got what:tantrum:

I'll keep on it and let you know of any developments. Otherwise, check for Ronin gloves on ebay or somewhere. You can get them fairly cheap now I believe, and they have velcro fastenings whereas my gloves had laces (yes, it was _that _long ago)

Regards
John


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 27, 2009)

What about maybe some kempo gloves?

http://www.immortalusa.com/Product.asp?intProdID=132&source=googleps



SFC JeffJ said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but I didn't find it in a search.
> 
> I'm looking for gloves we can use that have a little more padding than the competition gloves.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 27, 2009)

You can grapple with kempo gloves, but thats about it. It is very hard to work any kind of submissions with them on. Your better off using some kind of MMA training style glove. You can work ground and pound plus still work all the submissions with them on.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.made4fighters.co.uk/product_detail.asp?prod=279

These are the gloves you need for training MMA, they are also used in some amatuer MMA competitions. Fairtex are a good make and these will last, you however find other brands.
This is a British site but Fairtex do sell in North America as well as most of Europe.


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought a pair of the Fairtex MMA training gloves.  The amount of padding over the knuckles is comparable to my 14oz boxing gloves.  It's made out of leather and seems to be holding up wonderfully (admittedly I've only just got them though)

http://www.combatsports.com/detail.aspx?ID=23998 

I've heard good things about the cheaper ones as well though


----------

